# Plum creek



## W4DSB (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyone else get the new letter from plum creek timber??

they're adding fees to camp on their land now!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 22, 2007)

I got one a few months ago about added fees for foodplots

We don't camp on their land


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 22, 2007)

When did you get it, and what office did it come from?


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 22, 2007)

it came today and is from the athens office


----------



## Son (Feb 22, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

No letter yet, we have a private camp.

Can't imagine a charge for food plots when we clear the old log landings for 'em and enhance the area for all wildlife including non game species.
No telling how much I have invested just in keeping folks from dumping on the place by keeping an eye on things. And it's 28 mikes from the house. Talk about a gas bill.


----------



## evan gourley (Feb 22, 2007)

be glad you still have land to lease,plum creek sold our land 2 years ago!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 22, 2007)

No letter today.

The charge for foodplots is a program they have where they will clear the trees and charge you an annual fee equal to the increased value for the trees if they were still there.

There's no charge for putting in foodplots on open areas they create.


----------



## Ballground (Feb 22, 2007)

Where is this club located.


----------



## TJay (Feb 23, 2007)

Our lease is with Plum Creek and I haven't heard anything yet.  I'll keep an eye on the mailbox.


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 23, 2007)

Warren County Ga.


----------



## KKrueger (Feb 23, 2007)

We lease some plum creek ground in Harris county. We also lease from Mead. Haven't gotten the letter yet, but I guess we picked the wrong lease to camp on?


----------



## W4DSB (Feb 23, 2007)

OK guys, i just got off the phone with plum creek in south carolina since this is the main leasing office now
the camping fees 200.00$ per camper + 200.00$ for a campsite will not apply to my lease as long as the campers are not left on the property after the season!
they said it only applies to peolpe using their property to store campers, ETC on the property.
He said this is the ruling for the upcomming season but subject to change next season
so for now we're off the hook so to speak at least for this season!


----------



## camo93 (Feb 23, 2007)

Plum Creek has a place next to our land in Greene County that they just clear cutted.. It would make for some nice food plots.. How much are they charging for food plots???

Interesting stuff... How much do you guys pay for insurance???

good luck guys..

camo93


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 23, 2007)

> How much do you guys pay for insurance???



Its included in the lease payment.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

camo93 said:


> How much are they charging for food plots???



$75 per acre for cleared but not planted land and $125 per acre for a plot in 0-5 year old pines.  They do the clearing and planting.  Sounds like a decent deal to me.


----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 23, 2007)

My family has timberland leased to Plum Creek. We still retain all hunting rights, but I was interested in what they are trying to do to hunting leases. Please drop me a pm. I will respond(I travel so may be 2-3 weeks). Thanks.


----------



## camo93 (Feb 24, 2007)

grouper sandwich said:


> $75 per acre for cleared but not planted land and $125 per acre for a plot in 0-5 year old pines.  They do the clearing and planting.  Sounds like a decent deal to me.




That is not a bad deal at all... Not as bad as I thought...
Thanks


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you sure that they do the planting?

They thinned our tract and we ended up bringing in our own bulldozer to clear the loading decks.  They were a real mess.


----------



## It's Me (Feb 25, 2007)

W4DSB said:


> OK guys, i just got off the phone with plum creek in south carolina since this is the main leasing office now
> the camping fees 200.00$ per camper + 200.00$ for a campsite will not apply to my lease as long as the campers are not left on the property after the season!
> they said it only applies to peolpe using their property to store campers, ETC on the property.
> He said this is the ruling for the upcomming season but subject to change next season
> so for now we're off the hook so to speak at least for this season!



I hope they consider the "season" the entire season, not just the deer season. 

Dennis.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

As it was explained to me. 

You have to remove campers during season closed times.
Like after small game, then you can put em back in when turkey season opens, then remove after turkey and put em back whe deer season opens again.
So what would that be? campers out Feb 28 til Mar 24 this year. Then back in for turkey season. then back out mid May until Sept? Think I'll just stick with a private property camp.


----------



## Steady73 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

We just received our letter this last weekend about the $200 per camper fee.


----------



## TJay (Feb 26, 2007)

We got the letter too, plus a hefty increase in the lease fee.


----------



## lockhornes (Feb 26, 2007)

Our 1000Ac. lease is going up almost $3000 per year. They have went up .50/ac. for the last four years. The price of the lease is about to get out of hand. This is in Heard Co. When they get through cut this summer over 90% will be clear cut over the last two years. I talked to a Forrester with the timber co that won the timber sell on our land and he said that Plum creek was hurting for some money. They had to have all the timber contracts finished before the end of the year last year. I wonder if they ars tring to make up some money from the hunting leases.


----------



## duke13 (Feb 27, 2007)

lockhornes said:


> I wonder if they ars tring to make up some money from the hunting leases.



Ya think?


----------



## hunt4bone (Feb 27, 2007)

We got our letter yesterday.Have a few calls to make.May need a place to hunt.


----------



## Papa Bear (Feb 27, 2007)

I recieved my letter over the weekend. I have had our lease for 15 yrs. We started with Ga. Kraft then GP now it is Plum Creek. I did notice the price increase and camping fees. I  will have to add members to keep cost down. Looks like they are wanting hunters like myself to just give up hunting! Getting hard to pay the lease, no wander hunting numbers are dropping. A wishful thought: If we all quit paying these timber companies the ridiculous per acre cost, they may get the message. I know this will not happen though. I remember the banners welcoming hunters to Greene Co. 25 yrs ago and all the dads with there kids. You do not see this anymore thanks to greedy companies like PLUM CREEK. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## hunt4bone (Feb 27, 2007)

Amen Papa Bear...


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 27, 2007)

Temple Inland also charges for "campsites and campers", but I have yet to here of anyone paying it. I am sure that some clubs do though. They charge $100.00 a year per camper or campsite. A local newspaper reported that they put 1.8 million acres for sale in the southeast.


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Good call Papa bear*

We love to hunt but we use hunting as an excuse to get together.  Camping with family and friends is what it is all about.  

We lease from Plum Creek and have not received a letter as of yesterday.  Kind of makes you wonder what they are up to.  Has anyone asked them what the purpose for the extra charges is.  I thought about it but I am not saying anything until I get a letter.


----------



## whitworth (Feb 28, 2007)

*Wonder*

how property taxes have increased on these timber properties over the last five or ten years. The County squeezes the timberland owner; the timberland owners passes it on to deer lease holders.


----------



## tyler1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*PETA has nothing to worry about.*

This kind of charge could almost put hunting out of reach for a lot of people.   The timber company's/landowners/tax commissioners are going to put hunting our of reach for the average guy.  We are all going to end up on WMA's.  The sad part is that most of my fondest memories are not from hunting but the time spent around camp.  

I am sitting here just sick to my stomach and I have not even received my letter.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 1, 2007)

We recieved our letter too....................................

We're probably going to be cutting our foodplot and feeding programs this year I believe.

The camper fee's and campsite fees are going to eat that up.

We've done so much work to improve this piece of property over the last 3yrs and we're not walking away from it.

After cutting the plots and feeding program out of the lease payment, we'll be paying about what we paid last year to hunt.

It's only going to get worse I'm afraid.........................

Bucky T


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 1, 2007)

TJay said:


> We got the letter too, plus a hefty increase in the lease fee.



yep, they upped the lease itself by a $1000 for us...................

BuckyT


----------



## TJay (Mar 1, 2007)

And don't be late with your lease payment, either.  There will be no more late fees assessed, if you miss the deadline you are evicted.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 1, 2007)

> And don't be late with your lease payment, either. There will be no more late fees assessed, if you miss the deadline you are evicted.



We couldn't afford the late fees anyway.  10% for one day late.

I remember when GP had the land, you could call, say you were having a little trouble getting some of the guys to pay,could you have another month, and it was "sure, no problem"

Guess Plum Creek is having a little cash flow problem?


----------



## W4DSB (Mar 1, 2007)

I faxed the forms back today , hope we don't get burned by the extra fees!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 1, 2007)

Twenty five ought six said:


> We couldn't afford the late fees anyway.  10% for one day late.
> 
> I remember when GP had the land, you could call, say you were having a little trouble getting some of the guys to pay,could you have another month, and it was "sure, no problem"
> 
> Guess Plum Creek is having a little cash flow problem?



IT's a buisness.. no longer just a good ole boy network.. it's big buisness


----------



## TIMSCHC (Mar 1, 2007)

we lease 139 acres from plum creek and its clear cut they went up 800$ to 1,800 on our lease may have to put 2 hunters per tree good thing i have other land


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have yet to get a letter.  I wonder if I should be quiet or take a chance and call.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Mar 2, 2007)

tyler1 said:


> I have yet to get a letter.  I wonder if I should be quiet or take a chance and call.



I'd call. My letter came with a quesationaire that must be turned in by TODAY!


----------



## lockhornes (Mar 2, 2007)

Talked with them yesterday and they said you can camp on the property but the campers can not be left for the whole hunting season with out being charged. Also he said the the reason that they are going up is to get all the hunting leases paying the about the same amount. He said if they did not have a few leases turning over every year that they was not charging enough.


----------



## Sea Fox (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey lockhorns, who did you talk with?


----------



## lockhornes (Mar 2, 2007)

Donald Wood . He is out of the Columbus office. His ext.# is 17. If you try and call it might take awhile. Seems he is very popular with a lot of hunting clubs right now. I wonder why.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*I just called*

I called and found out that they only mailed my letter yesterday.  So I called my repersentive and got a message that they were giving until March 9th to get the letter back with out a delay in getting your lease back.  I am going to wait until I get my letter and talk to my repersentive to get any sicker.  

On the plus side I still have land that as of yet has not been sold to lease and it only went up 6% which was exactly what I figured when I told the guys what next years membership was going to be.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 3, 2007)

Well I got my letter.  In addition to campers, you have to pay $200.00 for any structure with a  "roof" on it.  We have what is basically a 16 X 16 pole shed with a tin roof.  We built it 20+ years ago when Georgia Kraft owned the property.  No sides, no floor, but it does have a roof.

So now we have to pay $200.00 a year extra to occasionally sit out of the rain in our own shed?  I think we may be having a distress sale on some used metal roofing.

We are supposed to calculate the acreage we use for camping or that is under the roof.  That would be  256 divided by 43500, or .0005 acres.



> The only planted areas we have are logging decks so hopefully we won't be assessed additional charges for maintaining these permanently cleared areas.



What he said.  Actually when they thinned our property, over two years, they left all the slash on the logging decks, which we asked them to clear.  Wasn't in the budget. It was an unbelievable mess from a copy that professes to subscribe to "best practices".  Decks and roads were not seeded.  So we hired our own bulldozer.  If we have to pay for "foodplots" we will plow them under.


----------



## W4DSB (Mar 3, 2007)

> Well I got my letter. In addition to campers, you have to pay $200.00 for any structure with a "roof" on it. We have what is basically a 16 X 16 pole shed with a tin roof. We built it 20+ years ago when Georgia Kraft owned the property. No sides, no floor, but it does have a roof.
> 
> So now we have to pay $200.00 a year extra to occasionally sit out of the rain in our own shed? I think we may be having a distress sale on some used metal roofing.
> 
> We are supposed to calculate the acreage we use for camping or that is under the roof. That would be 256 divided by 43500, or .0005 acres.



I was told specifically not to declare our pole shed , it has a roof no sides or floor and i told them we use it to process our game12x16'. that was after i told them i would push it down with the front end loader first!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 3, 2007)

Our letter didn't indicate anything about food plots.

We've got a heloport on our property which we plant and we plant a few fifth rows and roads.

We have a beat up shack at our camp that was built by the previous club that occupied the property.

The old club left 4 different campers on the club that we pushed into a big pile with a bobcat.  We spent a lot of time cleaning up the mess the other guys have left.

We're killing our foodplot and feed program for sure now.

It's beneficial, but it's not going to hurt my feelings.

We're going to pay about what we paid last year just for the lease.

Could be worse and it will get worse as each year goes by.

BuckyT


----------



## duke13 (Mar 5, 2007)

lockhornes said:


> Also he said the the reason that they are going up is to get all the hunting leases paying the about the same amount. He said if they did not have a few leases turning over every year that they was not charging enough.



What a bunch of **! 

The reason some leases are higher priced per acre is because when on e turns over they bid it out to the highest bidder. Now they want to run them all up to that high price!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 5, 2007)

We have about 35 campers in our camp.  That's $7,000  man they're making a killing.

Darrell


----------



## Son (Mar 5, 2007)

*Plum Creek*

Got my letter Saturday the Mar. 3rd and it said to have returned by the Mar 1st or my lease papers might be late. Must think I'm a magician of something. I mailed it today to let em know we don't camp on their property.
Several things drive lease prices up. Supply and demand, undermining by those sneaking in and offering more than you're paying, and tax increases. And in some cases, the owners are wanting more profit off their holdings. I don't have many more years left of wandering around the woods, but my Kids and grandkids will still be here, and I doubt they can afford to lease. Manufacturers of hunting gear and supplies should be worried, their flock is shrinking.
I have to chuckle to keep from getting angry, price goes up and our place has been thinned twice in four years. Most of it is open as a state park. We're really hoping it thickens up some this summer. Thank goodness we have ponds, mayhaw thickets and some swamps they couldn't thin. After thinning, our harvest went down from 30 something per season to about 10 per.  Cover makes a difference to deer, but not price.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 6, 2007)

If you call Wayne Phillips at this number, 803-741-0988 , ext. 24, there is now a recording that explains this in a little more detail.  Apparently Wayne got tired of answering the phone--his mailbox was full yesterday---and there was no recorded message   

Message also says you have until March 9 to return the letter AND that you will be able to "correct" any information on the lease when it comes out.


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 6, 2007)

We had several hundred acres owned by Plum Creek in our lease here in Liberty County. They sold it last year to and the new owner jacked the price up by $1000.  Looks like maybe we'll actually come out better with him this year than if PC still owned it. 

Hunting has turned into big  business. I don't mind paying to do what I enjoy but I resent like H#ll being gouged. 


IP put all their land up for sale a year or so ago and I know locally it has been sold out from under several hunting clubs in McIntosh  Co. near the coast where development is going crazy.  I heard this past season that IP raised the lease prices substantially on their land , I guess they were just trying to make one last big lick before they turned the land loose.

Now Plum Creek wants to charge for every little thing. What's next parking meters or toll booths on the dirt roads or maybe an impact fee for every tree climber?  They just aren't being creative enough, what they should do is align themselves with one of the big camo companies, a 4 wheeler manufacturer,  a firearm maker,  a particular Truck brand and dealership- they can require that lease holders use those particular brands or pay extra and in return those brands could pay them commissions or kick backs.

What they need behind this crap is some bad press. It's nothing but pure greed and once the other land holders get wind of it and figure somebody, somewhere  is willing to pay it in order to have a place to hunt , then they are going to start doing the same thing.


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 6, 2007)

Confederate_Jay said:


> It's nothing but pure greed and once the other land holders get wind of it and figure somebody, somewhere  is willing to pay it in order to have a place to hunt , then they are going to start doing the same thing.



I think i already mentioned this,,, but I have heard that Plum Creek contacts the other timber companies trying to convince them to also do the bid thing for leases as well as these new fees.. I know they did contact the people I lease from about it


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 6, 2007)

There is already literature floating around that companies like Plum Creek will catalog their property for different recreational uses.  Note that Wayne Phillips job title is "recreational specialist", not "hunting lease co-ordinator".

what this means is that they well may decide that your tract is better suited to horseback riding or 4 wheelers and that they can get more money for that activity.  Also you will see leases broken down by season, deer and turkey primarily, or a premium added to existing leases for both species.

Just remember you read it here first.



> They just aren't being creative enough, what they should do is align themselves with one of the big camo companies, a 4 wheeler manufacturer, a firearm maker, a particular Truck brand and dealership- they can require that lease holders use those particular brands or pay extra and in return those brands could pay them commissions or kick backs.



Works for college basketball coaches.


----------



## W4DSB (Mar 6, 2007)

> Note that Wayne Phillips job title is "recreational specialist", not "hunting lease co-ordinator".



My letter says his title is "recreational Lease Manager"


----------



## TJay (Mar 7, 2007)

Would you all think it's reasonable to assume some of these Plum Creek "specialists" monitor boards like these?


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 7, 2007)

TJay said:


> Would you all think it's reasonable to assume some of these Plum Creek "specialists" monitor boards like these?



ABSOLUTLY


----------



## Count Down (Mar 7, 2007)

TJay said:


> Would you all think it's reasonable to assume some of these Plum Creek "specialists" monitor boards like these?


 
I doubt it...We are small fries to the most succesful timber company in the nation.  Don't forget, Ga isn't the only land holding for Plum Creek.  Tactics that is beneficial out west are being used here.  It's all about making the $$. Simple as that.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 7, 2007)

*They probably do.*



Lee County said:


> I doubt it...We are small fries to the most succesful timber company in the nation.  Don't forget, Ga isn't the only land holding for Plum Creek.  Tactics that is beneficial out west are being used here.  It's all about making the $$. Simple as that.




Just to give Wayne Phillips credit where credit is due I left a message for him last Friday and got a call from him yesterday.   Did I like the reasons that he gave me for all the new fees.  NOT ONE BIT!!!!  He was however polite and when it was all said and done I could relate to the place that he is in.  By that who among us have not had to put into pratice policy and procedure's that have come down from above that we did not like or that we knew were not going to be fun or easy to implement.  He is between a rock and a hard place folk and lets not forget that when we talk with him.  Be nice as my mom always said.
I did my best to not get upset because as he elated to at least we do have land to lease and the lease say's that we are not to build structures on their property.  

He said that Plum Creek was trying to get uniformity across the country and that on their gulf coast properties they have never let their leasee's build structures (he said this was in the lease and I have yet to check and see) and that if we had to pay storage for campers it would be more than $200 a year and if their leasee's were going to store campers then they (Plum Creek) should get the same.  I explained to him that the information on the form would most likley be incorrect due to the fact that once the guys found out about the charges we would be tearing down a bunch of stuff and removing roofs from pole sheds so that come hunting season we could put tarps on then and save the $200.  He also mentioned that if you have a roof that you pull your camper up near so that you can get in and out of in the rain that counts.  Wayne said not to get to worried about the information on the letter because there will be time to revise it during the summer.  I see canvas and tarps sales going way up.  

I also asked him if he could explain what was meant in the letter when they said "We truly see some exciting changes coming that we know you will find valuable and worthwhile."  He said that was they are now going to have a web site that we will have a pass word so that we can see and get photo's check the status of our lease and change our roster information.   Is this exciting?  I will let you be the judge.

One final note,  Camper only have to be mover during the summer months according to Wayne.  It is ok to leave them between the end of small game season and turkey season.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Mar 7, 2007)

> He said that Plum Creek was trying to get uniformity across the country and that on their gulf coast properties they have never let their leasee's build structures (he said this was in the lease and I have yet to check and see)



It's in the lease (actually says you can't build w/o their permission).  That ignores the fact that they have only owned the land in Ga. for about 5 years, and some of us have been leasing the same tract of land for 20 years or more through three different corporate owners.

Seems to me that if they wanted to make all these changes they would make them in new leases (not renewals) going forward.



> He said that Plum Creek was trying to get uniformity across the country and that on their gulf coast properties they have never let their leasee's build structures (he said this was in the lease and I have yet to check and see) and that if we had to pay storage for campers it would be more than $200 a year and if their leasee's were going to store campers then they (Plum Creek) should get the same.



If  you pay for storage, the storage facility is responsible for theft and damages of certain sorts, the cost of which is included in the rental fee.   Charging a fee for "storage" changes the whole legal relationship.


----------



## tyler1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I feel your pain man.   The answer is not at the local level but at the top at Plumb Creek and the chances of anything changing in favor of folks with existing leases is slim to none.  I think putting into pratice their new policies going forward with new changes/add on's would be ok by me but making them retro active seems a little excessive.  At least I have a place to hunt though and they are getting fewer and far between.


----------



## BCHunting170 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Glenn.Johnson@plumcreek.com*

We lease land in hancock county and the lease fees have gone from $7300 up to $9300 this year plus they want to charge us for camping.  Our members have been having long discussions about the increase and so far the majority says to tell them to stick it where the sun dont shine. I love to hunt but now might be the time to switch to hunting for big stripers full time. If you want to write a complaint letter to the                Glenn.Johnson@plumcreek.com


----------



## TJay (Apr 16, 2007)

I received our "new" lease agreement this past Saturday.  7 pages of "lawyer speak".  The letter starts off by encouraging me to read the document carefully.  I don't know how I can read it carefully when I'm not sure if I'm understanding everything I'm reading.


----------



## BradM (Apr 16, 2007)

I left my club because of all this mess and have found private property to hunt. The lease is full so save those e-mails. It's easy for me to say this BUT, does anybody think it is time to organize lease hunters? We should have rights and as long as we aren't organized, we don't. Could you imagine the bargaining power if we all banded together to limit increases. 
   There are lots of potential problems. Hunters sneaking in behind you that aren't members of your organization. You have the same problem know.
   Land being sold. You have the same problem now.
   I don't see too many downsides to this. We all see the inevitable loss of land due to land prices. I wonder if this could be a division of GON? We need to lobby GA legislature for tax breaks for recreational use of land. Many states do this already. Then we'd need to meet with Plum Creek and GP to let them know we are organized and will oversee lease practices. Individual presidents of leases would still be in charge of leases but rules could be uniform with variations pertaining to hunting and not structures ect. This may give Plum Creek an upside as well as a down side, dealing with an organization that could go on strike for a season. Ball players can do it! Think of the wailing of insurance companies, beer distributors, Bass Pro, and others if there was a strike year! It'd make national news, don't you think. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## TJay (Apr 16, 2007)

Who knows what you'd uncover?  There are probably tax breaks for recreational use of timberlands already on the books, just overlooked...


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 16, 2007)

> This may give Plum Creek an upside as well as a down side, dealing with an organization that could go on strike for a season.



When Georgia Pacific owned what is now Plum Creek land, the regional forester told me  that they had a standing offer from one group to lease *ALL* of their land for one money.  In others words this group would write them one check.

I have no reason to believe that the situation has changed, which doesn't leave the "hunters" much leverage.


----------



## Son (Apr 16, 2007)

*Plum Creek and other timber companies.*

Personally I see our way of timber company lease hunting quickly going down the tubes.

I realize they grow timber to make money. Also know that they charge for leases to offset taxes etc. But it appears to me that somebody new is in charge. And they have decided to see just how much they can make before people quit. Maybe those or whoever is in charge of this big change is shooting for a big bonus. It's business, sort of like Gas is these days. 
We don't have a chance while there are those who are always willing to offer more than the present club. Tell em you ain't paying an increase, and somebody else will be hunting there next year.
Problems I've encountered hunting timber company lands are. Unannounced thinning, usually during hunting season. Two thinnings and you usually have five years before they clearcut. Then what do you do. Drop it or negotiate for a lesser fee? Actually I'm at the age where it would be easy for me to throw the towel in. I have farmer friends that will let me hunt their lands. that's nice, but I cant take all my friends along with me. Lease papers are full of lawyer lingo to protect the owners, not the Hunters. It's out of hand folks and I just bet it's not going to change for the good of us.


----------



## BradM (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, just checking. I thought maybe you guys were serious and have had enough.
I worked with a guy at my last company who complained every day about the company. Said he was looking for a job. 17 years later they closed the plant and had to kick him out. You guys have every right to complain. I just thought if you're going to walk out or quit, it's better to do it at one time/organized. 
If anyone wants to lease all the land, they are going to turnaround and lease it back to you. If the hunters are organized they can't lease it back to you. Business 101.
Hope y'all are at least members of GON or Camo coalition. Bring it up to them. That is if you're really upset.
I'm sure Plum creek loves you guys.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 17, 2007)

> If the hunters are organized they can't lease it back to you.



Ever heard the phrase "herding cats (or chickens)"

Hunters are notoriously difficult to organize.

Try just organizing a work day on one lease.


----------



## BCHunting170 (Apr 17, 2007)

I just got my 10 page lease contract from plum creek, We are no longer allowed to use an out house on the property. It states that we must use a port a potty and that we must maintain it at our expense. Next thing you know we will have to clean up deer and coyote droppings also. those guys must be huffing something.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Apr 17, 2007)

yeah we got that as well


----------



## BCHunting170 (Apr 17, 2007)

were seriously thinking about dropping their lease, I know it wont hurt them but it sure will make us feel better. We curently lease property on three sides of the clear cut crap that they own. We will still have the better land!


----------



## Model70 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Bum Creek*

SO what do they charge you if have to go go in the woods ??  Can't make it to the porta potty ??

DO you have to bag it and carry it out ???

How many hunters per potty ??

You are their CUSTOMERS,  image if a store or restaurant treated you this way....


----------



## BCHunting170 (Apr 30, 2007)

So far we lost 17 memebers due to the enormus price increase to cover the lease fees. We had to raise the price $150 per person and cut out food plot money just to cover the lease. It dosent look good for the club!  We had a meeting yesterday and decided to cut down on the amount of land that we lease, just hope plum creek will let us lease a portion of their land instead of the whole section. If not then we will fall back on the other land we lease and down size the club even more. The whole situation sucks! Too much stress for something i love so much.


----------

